# What is it?



## pgroah (Oct 31, 2009)

I got this bike recently it has no headbadge,  I cant seem to find much information on it. what I can find makes me think it is a 1942 early war bicycle, possibly elgin or murray/huffman?


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello-

Email sent. Thanks.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice bike!  the chainring is probably your biggest clue.  I really like these, you don't see too many.
What size are the wheels?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like a Dayton/Huffman sprocket and chainguard. If it was a wartime bike, it'd have blacked out hubs at least, some had black sprockets and handlebars too.


----------



## pgroah (Nov 2, 2009)

*the tires*

the tires that were on the wheels were petrified but you could make out 26x1.375 on them.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 9, 2009)

Kind of reminds me of this bike.  Wish I could remember where I found this picture.
Those are some RARE tires.  Anyone know where to find them?


----------



## pgroah (Nov 10, 2009)

*rare tires*

Great picture is that an elgin?  There's a set for sale on ebay I would buy them but I can't spare $125 for them. http://cgi.ebay.com/Carlisle-NOS-Tire-26-x-1-375-599-bsd-Hooked-Rims-Pair_W0QQitemZ380097533334QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item587f941596#ht_775wt_714

I hear Schwinn S6 tires will work should I try them?  They are 597 ISO vs 599 for the 26x1.375's   Thanks


----------



## Beaverdam (Nov 11, 2009)

pgroah said:


> ...
> 
> I hear Schwinn S6 tires will work should I try them?  They are 597 ISO vs 599 for the 26x1.375's   Thanks



Depends on the tolerances... I've seen tires that were supposed to fit (26x2.125) a bike but were several mm small, and a bear to get properly seated. The opposite problem can be worse. Put a little air pressure, maybe 20# in them, and spin the rim while holding the axle. Watch the sidewalls, there should be a line just visable outside the rim. That will tell you if the bead is seated properly. If there is a bulge you need to shove that in before you put any more air in the tire. Dips will sometimes come out with more pressure, sometimes you have to work the tire sideways. Sometimes more pressure helps, sometimes it just traps the bead in the wrong place. Placing the wheel on the floor at a 45* angle and stepping on the tire, then moving the rim towards the floor can help.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I think it is an Elgin.  Wish it were mine.


----------



## pgroah (Nov 11, 2009)

*s6 tires*

So it sounds like you are saying give it a try.  I think ill go get a pair of s6's and stretch them on and take the old bike for a ride.


----------



## sam (Jan 6, 2010)

Huffmann made this light weight model in both regular tubing and in CRMO tubing.


----------



## thom (Jan 30, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## how (Jan 31, 2010)

Its a Hawthorne


----------

